# manual focus on S700 (S5700)



## xplor3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi

Just got my first digicam Fujifilm Finepix S700 (S5700) which is not a DSLR but has a lot of advanced functions and looks great colorwise and quality.

I want to get it to do manual focus (which it has) in the manner that when i photograph a flower to have the focus on it and everything around blurred like.

Is it possible to do this ? In the manual it says how to do it but when i do the combination +/- button at same time with W/T zoom thing it doesn't focus at all, the slider that should move the manual focus back and forth doesn't move.

Any Fujifilm S700 (S5700 in Europe) knows how to do this ?

thanks
all the best

AdrianT


----------



## Garbz (Aug 16, 2008)

This isn't a function of focus as much as it is lens aperture, and focal length. Setting the aperture as wide as possible (lowest f number), and standing as far away as possible zoomed all the way in will help with this effect. However the problem with this camera is the sensor is small, the result of which this effect is greatly reduced. 

I am not sure on the specifics for controlling this camera though.


----------



## bobkuah (Aug 27, 2008)

xplor3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just got my first digicam Fujifilm Finepix S700 (S5700) which is not a DSLR but has a lot of advanced functions and looks great colorwise and quality.
> 
> ...


 
Hi there,

Here's the steps as i found out :

1) Rotate the selector on top of S5700 to M , for manual
2) Press MENU button and set the FOCUSING to MF .
3) Press +/- button together with T/W zoom to sharpen your image.

The focusing speed is rather slow , but procedure will help you 
sharpen your snapshots.  

Hope it helps any S5700 who does not know about it .

Regards, BK.


----------



## mrodgers (Aug 28, 2008)

The problem with manual focus on the S5700 is that you can not change settings once set on manual.  You have to go back into the menu, change back to autofocus, make your setting changes, and go back to manual focus.

I find it very difficult to manual focus.  The buttons you have to press makes your fingers get in the way when trying to look in the viewfinder.  It is unbearably slow as well, so slow that you can't even notice it is changing.

I've only actually used manual focus once.  That was with the lunar eclipse this past winter on a tripod viewing the LCD screen.  Any other times was only tries at manual focus while looking in the viewfinder and I couldn't do it.


----------

